# de plus en plus mauvaise qualité



## Aoyama

On trouve, dans Libération du 27-28 septembre, dans un article à propos du problème du lait contaminé en Chine, cette phrase :
(...)_ les petits éleveurs chinois ont, ces dernières années, produit, dans des conditions sanitaires minimales, *du lait de plus en plus mauvaise* *qualité*.Pour l'enrichir, les compagnies y ont ajouté divers adjuvants, dont la mélamine (...)._
Le passage en gras me semble fautif et mal construit.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je penserais : _du lait d'une qualité de plus en plus mauvaise_
_                   du lait dont la qualité s'est détériorée_   etc


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je pense la même chose : _du lait de plus en plus mauvaise qualité_ ne me satisfait pas (mais je ne saurais dire pourquoi...)
Je serais tenté de dire _du lait de qualité de plus en plus mauvaise_.

[Incidemment, le semi-pléonasme _ajouter un adjuvant_ ne me satisfait pas non plus - je dirais plutôt _mêler, incorporer_]


----------



## Aoyama

Bien vu pour "ajouter un adjuvant" et la suite.
Moi aussi 





> _du lait de plus en plus mauvaise qualité_ ne me satisfait pas (mais je ne saurais dire pourquoi...)


 même si je tenterais que ce que le journaliste voulait dire à l'origine c'était simplement " _du lait de plus en plus mauvais_", le mot "qualité" s'étant glissé là malencontreusement ...
Mais peut-être y a-t-il des gens que cela ne choque pas ...


----------



## tilt

Après _de plus en plus_, on attend un adjectif qui ne vient pas, c'est à mon avis ce qui dérange dans la formule employée ici.
C'est celle proposée par JdS qu'il aurait fallu écrire.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Du lait de plus en plus mauvais_ pourrait laisser entendre que le _goût _du lait est en cause.
Alors que la mélamine est ajoutée pour rehausser le taux apparent de protéines dans le lait, en trompant les procédures de qualification : on peut par exemple allonger le lait par de l'eau, en rajoutant de la mélamine pour que la manipulation n'apparaisse pas.
"Mauvais" est donc bien un jugement sur la qualité intrinsèque du produit, non sur son goût


----------



## arundhati

Pour rendre la phrase correcte grammaticalement, il faudrait dire à mon avis _"du lait de plus en plus *de *mauvaise qualité"_ (du lait de mauvaise qualité, et cela de plus en plus), mais cela reste plutôt lourd, j'en conviens.


----------



## Aoyama

> il faudrait dire à mon avis _"du lait de plus en plus *de *mauvaise qualité"_


mais oui ! C'est finalement une coquille, le "de" ayant probablement sauté.
Un peu lourd, on en convient tous mais là, on comprend mieux.
Ils manquent de correcteurs à Libé ...
Quant au commentaire de JdS, c'est tout à fait ça (et je connaissais pas le rapport entre la mélamine -que j'ai même vu orthographiée _mélanine_ au début de cette affaire-  et le taux de protéines ).


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> mais oui ! C'est finalement une coquille, le "de" ayant probablement sauté.
> Un peu lourd, on en convient tous mais là, on comprend mieux.
> Ils manquent de correcteurs à Libé ...


Je ne crois pas à un coquille, non, mais bel et bien à du français approximatif tel que parlé par beaucoup de gens aujourd'hui – y compris par certains journalistes et correcteurs. Hélas.
(_Mélanine _pour _mélamine _ne faisant que renforcer cette impression.)


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Après _de plus en plus_, on attend un adjectif qui ne vient pas, c'est à mon avis ce qui dérange dans la formule employée ici.


Mais _mauvaise_ est un adjectif, non ? Le problem, c'est que l'adjectif complexe _de plus en plus mauvaise_ peut difficilement être antéposé au nom, surtout si le nom est déjà introduit par la préposition _de_.
du lait *de* qualité X
La qualité est de plus en plus mauvaise.
du lait *de *de plus en plus mauvaise qualité ​


----------



## tilt

CapnPrep said:


> Mais _mauvaise_ est un adjectif, non ?


Au temps pour moi, je voulais dire un adjectif se rapportant à _lait_, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici.


----------



## Aoyama

> du lait *de* qualité X
> La qualité est de plus en plus mauvaise.
> du lait *de *de plus en plus mauvaise qualité ​


-du lait de mauvaise qualité
-du lait d'une qualité de plus en plus mauvaise (lourd mais possible)
-du lait dont la qualité se dégrade de plus en plus (peut-être le plus acceptable)


----------



## Bonheur1982

A mon avis: "ils ont produit du lait avec la qualité de pire en pire ". ou bien "ils ont produit du lait de moins en moins qualité"
:X


----------



## tilt

Bonheur1982 said:


> A mon avis: "ils ont produit du lait avec la qualité de pire en pire ". ou bien "ils ont produit du lait de moins en moins qualité"
> :X


Euh... Je ne dirais ni l'un ni l'autre !

_ils ont produit du lait avec la qualité de pire en pire_  -> _ils ont produit du lait *dont* la qualité *est *de pire en pire_ 
_ils ont produit du lait de moins en moins qualité_  -> _ils ont produit du lait de moins en moins *de* qualité_  (même construction que celle donnée par arundhati, plus haut).


----------



## Aoyama

> Euh... Je ne dirais ni l'un ni l'autre !


Moi non plus ...


> _ils ont produit du lait *dont* la qualité *est *de pire en pire_ *
> _ils ont produit du lait de moins en moins *de* qualité_


hum ... acceptable mais un peu limite quand même
*il y a un paradoxe à parler de qualité "pire"
-_ils ont produit du lait *dont* la qualité a considérablement _baissé (empiré ? Ne me plaît pas)

-_ils ont produit du lait de moins en moins *de* _bonne_ qualité_ (discutable) / d'une qualité de moins en moins bonne


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> *il y a un paradoxe à parler de qualité "pire"


La qualité pouvant être _mauvaise_, elle peut bien devenir _pire_.
Aucun paradoxe là-dedans !


----------



## Boileau419

arundhati said:


> Pour rendre la phrase correcte grammaticalement, il faudrait dire à mon avis _"du lait de plus en plus *de *mauvaise qualité"_ (du lait de mauvaise qualité, et cela de plus en plus), mais cela reste plutôt lourd, j'en conviens.


 

Je trouve cette formulation plutôt boiteuse, d'autant que "de plus en plus" est toujours suivi d'un adjectif. 

Je dirais quant à moi :
_...les petits éleveurs chinois ont, ces dernières années, produit, dans des conditions sanitaires minimales, *du lait de qualité de plus en plus douteuse*_

Il y a aussi un excès de virgules et d'incises dans la phrase, ce qui la rend difficile à lire. Donc, je reformulerais le tout ainsi :


_Ces dernières années, les petits éleveurs chinois ont produit --dans des conditions sanitaires minimales-- un* lait d'une qualité de plus en plus douteuse.*_

Je remarque qu'il y a deux manières d'écrire le cod en variant les articles : 

_*du lait de qualité de plus en plus douteuse*_

_*un lait d'une qualité de plus en plus douteuse*_

Autre solution :

*Ces dernières années et dans des conditions d'hygiène confinant à l'insalubrité, les petits éleveurs chinois ont produit un lait de moins en moins sain, auquel les grosses compagnies n'ont pas hésité à mélanger, pour l'enrichir, des adjuvants tels que la mélamine. *


----------



## Grop

tilt said:


> _ils ont produit du lait *dont* la qualité *est *de pire en pire_



Ou encore: _du lait dont la qualité va de mal en pis_ .


----------



## tilt

Boileau419 said:


> Je trouve cette formulation plutôt boiteuse, d'autant que "de plus en plus" est toujours suivi d'un adjectif.


 Certes non !
 La forme _de plus en plus + de + nom _n'est pas rare : _On voit de plus en plus de gens ici_.
 On peut aussi trouver un adverbe après l'expression : _tu cours de plus en plus vite_.

Le problème dans _un lait de plus en plus mauvaise qualité_, c'est qu'il manque la préposition _de _qu'on trouve dans _un lait de__ mauvaise qualité_, le seul _de_ présent faisant justement partie de la formule _de plus en plus_. Malgré la lourdeur de la tournure, que personne ne conteste, il faut bien dire _un lait de plus en plus de mauvaise qualité_.


----------



## Boileau419

tilt said:


> Certes non !
> La forme _de plus en plus + de + nom _n'est pas rare : _On voit de plus en plus de gens ici_.
> On peut aussi trouver un adverbe après l'expression : _tu cours de plus en plus vite_.
> 
> Le problème dans _un lait de plus en plus mauvaise qualité_, c'est qu'il manque la préposition _de _qu'on trouve dans _un lait de__ mauvaise qualité_, le seul _de_ présent faisant justement partie de la formule _de plus en plus_. Malgré la lourdeur de la tournure, que personne ne conteste, il faut bien dire _un lait de plus en plus de mauvaise qualité_.


 
D'accord, mais ce n'est vraiment pas très élégant comme style, vous en conviendrez. Je pense qu'on s'en sortirait mieux avec une relative

_...un lait qui était de plus en plus de mauvaise qualité..._

Pourquoi ne peut-on pas mettre "de plus en plus" après "qualité" selon vous?

Par ailleurs, comme je suis de ceux qui pensent qu'il faut appeler un chat un chat, je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi on ne pourrait pas mettre les pieds dans le plat en disant carrément "un lait de plus en plus mauvais" ou "un lait de moins en moins sain"


----------



## Boileau419

_...un lait (qui était) de plus en plus de mauvaise qualité..._

Il me semble que cette formulation escamote l'aspect de dégradation de la qualité du lait. 

Dans "votre" phrase, vous dites simplement que le lait produit est de plus en plus du lait de mauvaise qualité alors que ce que veut dire l'auteur, à mon humble avis, c'est que le lait produit est de plus en plus mauvais du point de vue de la qualité. 

Ce n'est pas la même chose...

Dans un cas, on constate que la proportion de lait mauvais (mauvais absolument) augmente ; dans l'autre, on affirme que le lait produit est d'une qualité qui laisse de plus en plus à désirer. Je vois une subtile mais nette différence entre ces deux façons de présenter les choses.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je ne crois pas que la question initiale - ni l'objet de ce forum - soit de corriger des pensées supposées fausses, ou tièdes, mais d'en examiner le vocabulaire ou la grammaire.


Boileau419 said:


> ..._*un lait d'une qualité de plus en plus douteuse*_


Pourquoi alors remplacer _mauvaise_ par _douteuse_ ?


Boileau419 said:


> _*...*_* auquel les grosses compagnies n'ont pas hésité à mélanger,...*


Pourquoi les compagnies deviendraient-elles _grosses _? Et où était _hésiter_ dans la phrase originelle ?


Boileau419 said:


> Par ailleurs, comme je suis de ceux qui pensent qu'il faut appeler un chat un chat, je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi on ne pourrait pas mettre les pieds dans le plat en disant carrément "un lait de plus en plus mauvais" ou "un lait de moins en moins sain"


Parce que ce forum n'est pas un éditorial !


----------



## Boileau419

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne crois pas que la question initiale - ni l'objet de ce forum - soit de corriger des pensées supposées fausses, ou tièdes, mais d'en examiner le vocabulaire ou la grammaire.
> 
> Pourquoi alors remplacer _mauvaise_ par _douteuse_ ?
> 
> Pourquoi les compagnies deviendraient-elles _grosses _? Et où était _hésiter_ dans la phrase originelle ?
> 
> Parce que ce forum n'est pas un éditorial !


 
Peut-on séparer la pensée de son expression? Y a-t-il des pensées sans mots? A vous de répondre. 

"Douteux" est moins négatif que "mauvais" tout en voulant dire la même chose (cfr la différence entre dénotation et connotation). Pourquoi ne pas enrichir son vocabulaire après tout? Mais on pourrait certes dire "du lait de qualité de plus en plus mauvaise", pas de problème selon moi. Ici "douteux" relève presque de l'euphémisme. 

"Grosses" parce qu'il me semble qu'il y a un contraste entre les petits éleveurs et les compagnies, qui doivent être grosses pour pouvoir se payer de la mélamine. Ca fait une sorte de balancement, d'autant que "compagnies" tout seul, ça passe mal : compagnies de quoi? quelles compagnies? 

Tout ça, c'est des questions de style, de même que l'ajout de "hésiter", qui ne gauchit pas la pensée de l'auteur, mais rend à mon avis la phrase plus coulante. Le style, c'est important...


----------



## Aoyama

Je reviens sur plusieurs commentaires :


> La qualité pouvant être _mauvaise_, elle peut bien devenir _pire_.


Pas vraiment, je pense que parler de "qualité pire" est un oxymore. Une saleté pire, une infection pire ...


> Je ne crois pas que la question initiale - ni l'objet de ce forum - soit de corriger des pensées supposées fausses, ou tièdes, mais d'en examiner le vocabulaire ou la grammaire.


Bien évidemment, et je souscris à tout le commentaire de JDS.
Ceci dit, la proposition de Boileau :


> le lait produit est de plus en plus mauvais du point de vue de la qualité


est intéressante. On pourrait donc aussi avoir : [ils ont produit] du lait de plus en plus mauvais du point de vue de la qualité, en évitant _malsain _ou _douteux_ (ou autre chose), qui pourrait se justifier _pour l'auteur de l'article _(qui émettrait un jugement de valeur par rapport au message de son article) mais qui n'est pas du ressort de l'examen syntaxique, qui se limite simplement ici à l'énoncé initial de la tournure en question.


----------



## Boileau419

Je trouve, sauf votre respect, que parler d'oxymoron dans le cas des mots "qualité pire" est incorrect. Un "silence éloquent" est un oxymoron parce que tout silence est par définition sans paroles, alors que la qualité, elle, peut être aussi bien bonne que mauvaise et varier d'un pôle à l'autre, de sorte que l'on pourrait dire que les éleveurs chinois produisaient *un lait dont la qualité allait de mal en pis *ou *dont la qualité était de pire en pire.*


----------



## Aoyama

Plutôt que de "silence éloquent" je parlerais de "silence assourdissant". On parle aussi "d'intelligence militaire"...
Mais que la qualité de qqc puisse aller "de pire en pire" me semble bizarre. La qualité peut se dégrader, aller en se dégradant ...


----------



## Boileau419

Si on formait une phrase sur le modèle de celle qui nous intéresse, je pense qu'on verrait plus facilement la solution.

Soit l'énoncé :

_Cette école formait des étudiants de niveau élevé_

Introduisons l'idée de gradation :

_A Cette école formait de plus en plus d'étudiants de niveau élevé_

_B Cette école formait des étudiants de plus en plus de niveau élevé_

_C Cette école formait des étudiants de niveau de plus en plus élevé_

Il me semble qu'un usager instruit de la langue ne dirait pas B ; en revanche, les deux autres formulations sont correctes, sans être tout à fait équivalentes. 

La conclusion selon moi est que le journaliste de Libé aurait dû écrire :

_Les éleveurs chinois ont produit *de plus en plus* de lait de mauvaise qualité_

ou :

_Les éleveurs chinois ont produit un lait de qualité *de plus en plus* mauvaise_

A propos de "qualité pire", tout ce que l'on peut dire, c'est que l'expression est incorrecte. En français on parle de _qualité moindre, _pas de _qualité pire_. D'où l'on voit que la langue de Boileau et de Giono n'est pas logique puisqu'on parle de _bonne_ et de _meilleure _qualité. Je suppose que "moindre" se justifie parce qu'on dit aussi "de grande qualité".


----------



## Aoyama

On s'écarte un peu ici ...
Retenons cependant : _Les éleveurs chinois ont produit un lait d'une qualité *de plus en plus* mauvaise._
Si la qualité peut certes être (ou devenir) mauvaise, elle ne peut cependant pas être pire.


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour, 

Cette discussion tourne en rond à présent..., et s'éloigne peu à peu de la question d'origine. 

Étant donné que l'auteur de ce fil semble avoir parfaitement assimilé, je pense, les différentes formules grammaticales ou le choix de tel ou tel adjectif, je me vois contrainte de le fermer. 

Fil fermé.

Merci de votre compréhension, 

Anangelaway
Modératrice.


----------

